# shop with DWA



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

there is a shop near me and it's horrible, never liked it....but anyway. went in today just to check something out and he has loads of rattlesnakes and a spectecled caiman. the thing i was wondering was, surely theses should be behind some sort of barrier. one rattlesnake was in a fish tank with a wooden lid and mesh. the caimen was in the same sort of set-up and there was another rattlesnake in you average viv. 
i also thought you had to have 2 safety doors between DWA. also if someone broke in at night they wouldn't have any difficulty taking them (if they were brave enough) 
any advice appreciated :smile:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i dont know for sure but ive seen a shop with dwa in an exo terra. and a caimen in a really small viv with really thin glass it is worring tho


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah, going from personnal experience, Shropshire Exotics has their DWA in vivs, in a walk in glass cabinet sort of thing that is securely locked


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

If you're worried then contact the council licensing department. If they're not keeping them accordingly then they'll either have to address their housing or lose them.

And The DWA in shops I've seen have just been in locked vivs. I only know of 1 shop that has a second locked door/barrier in front of the vivs and that's Ameyzoo.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

the shop I have seen DWA in they are just in locked vivs no barriers but its not really nessesary as long as its secure


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

DaveM said:


> yeah, going from personnal experience, Shropshire Exotics has their DWA in vivs, in a walk in glass cabinet sort of thing that is securely locked


that is actually the one i was comparing it too. 

just doesn't seem right, the guy is a right dick head too :-x


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

yeah mate, there are a couple of other shops a lot closer to me, about a 10 minute drive, but the quality and friendliness of staff means that they are worth the extra 10 mins travel, lol


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Yep thats ilegal,DWA must be locked away in a seperate enclosure or room and may not be displayed on an open shop floor.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

barrym said:


> Yep thats ilegal,DWA must be locked away in a seperate enclosure or room and may not be displayed on an open shop floor.


WRONG

It's different for private keepers to shops and they're covered under a pet shop license not by a DWA license when in a shop


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

and all the shops I know that hold DWA have to do so behind a locked door.According to Mark Amey @ Ameyzoo or Chris Ottoway @ Pythons Lair,even Pete Blake @ Reptilezone has told me the same.


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

i would of thought shops would need extra security with dwa because of the public coming in and out


----------



## basky (Dec 11, 2006)

so do i get intouch with the council?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

barrym said:


> and all the shops I know that hold DWA have to do so behind a locked door.According to Mark Amey @ Ameyzoo or Chris Ottoway @ Pythons Lair,even Pete Blake @ Reptilezone has told me the same.


well it all depends on the council but its definately not a blanket law for the whole country.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

I know of at least 4 shops that just have them in vivs in with the rest of the collection.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

basky said:


> so do i get intouch with the council?


yes if you're not happy with it. Just to make sure the shop in question isn't breaking any laws and putting the public at risk in doing so.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

As long as they are in locked secure vivs it doesnt matter. The same as any snake really!!! : victory:


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

Im Ameyzoo they are kept behind a locked glass door so you can still see them.
In another shop near me they were on display amd for sale to non DWA before 1st oct! mind you a ceratain forum member was selling mangroves to non DWA too!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

rachy said:


> Im Ameyzoo they are kept behind a locked glass door so you can still see them.
> In another shop near me they were on display amd for sale to non DWA before 1st oct! mind you a ceratain forum member was selling mangroves to non DWA too!


it doesnt matter though because its not against the law to sell a DWA to a non holder, legally the seller doesnt have to ask anything.


----------



## rachy (Nov 18, 2006)

So i could go and buy a rattler from a classified and the seller doesnt have to ask if i have a DWA license?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh I think so, someone correct me if im wrong but thats what I was led to believe, im pretty sure its right. responsibly though a seller wouldnt just sell a rattlesnake no questions asked.


----------



## darkdan99 (Dec 28, 2006)

Exactly, DWA only covers a resedance. 

So you can freely buy and sell, transport and carry DWA animals. 

You only break the law when it enters an un-licensed premisis. This means i can buy a DWA animal (with or without license) and then take and sell it to anyone i please, well within the law. 

Some councils make shops see DWA licenses and need a copy of the license. Others request that ID is taken etc, and other just ask a name and address of buyer. Some have no guidelines. 

But there must be BY LAW 2 LOCKES between the public and the animal, and whenever one lock needs to be removed the area must be shut off from the public. 

So 2 viv locks need to be on any viv with DWA, Or they must be in another room.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

darkdan99 said:


> Exactly, DWA only covers a resedance.
> 
> So you can freely buy and sell, transport and carry DWA animals.
> 
> ...


I'm fairly certain you need licenses for transporting them but not 100% Maybe Ditta or Nerys could clear that up?


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Depends where you are. Northen Irelands states that you CANNOT sell to someone who does not have a licence.

However i did find this:

*ARTICLE 2: INTERPRETATION*​ Paragraph (2) defines the meaning of "a keeper of a DWA" for the purposes of applying the requirements of the Order. A person will normally be regarded as the keeper of a DWA if it is in his possession.​ Paragraphs (3) to (4) define exceptions to the definition contained in paragraph (2_)_. The licensing requirements will not apply to any person who has a DWA in his possession because:​
they are preventing it from causing damage;

they are restoring it to its owner;

they are providing veterinary treatment to it ;or

they are transporting the DWA on behalf of someone else;

However this is not Mainland Britains so it may be different. Couldent find the british version.


----------

